# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch và đặt phòng khách sạn Đà Lạt

## opentour

Đà Lạt là một địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng với cảnh vật tự nhiên rất xinh tươi và lãng mạn. Đến với Đà Lạt quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng khí hậu mát mẻ cùng với thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, nên thơ. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn muốn có chuyến đi tới địa điểm du lịch này thật tiết kiệm mà vẫn trọn vẹn thì nên tham khảo một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Lạt dưới đây.

*Đi Đà Lạt bằng phương tiện nào thì tiện?

*Từ Hà Nội: Có chuyến bay thẳng tới Đà Lạt tại sân bay Nội Bài
Từ Tp Hồ Chí Minh: Có chuyển bay thẳng từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất
Tất cả các chuyến bay đều đáp tại sân bay Liên Khương Đà Lạt. Ngoài ra từ các tỉnh thành khác, du khách có thể đi tàu hỏa hoặc ô tô đều rất tiện lợi.



Từ sân bay Liên Khương bạn có thể bắt xe bus (dừng ở khách sạn Hàng không trên phố Pasteur gần Hồ Xuân Hương) hoặc bắt taxi về thành phố Đà Lạt.

*Nghỉ ở khách sạn nào thì tốt?
*
Nếu các bạn muốn nghỉ ngơi tại *khách sạn Đà Lạt* ở trung tâm thành phố thì nên chọn những khách sạn dưới đây:

*Khách sạn Golf Night Đà Lạt*: giá khoảng 150.000 VND/phòng/đêm
Địa chỉ: 6 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 1, tp. Đà Lạt Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại: 063 3822 268

*Khách sạn Duy Tân Đà Lạt:* giá khoảng phòng tầm 300.000VNĐ/phòng/đêm
Địa chỉ: 83 Ba tháng Hai, Phường 1, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại: 063 3823 546

*Khách sạn Phố Núi*
Địa chỉ: 50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, 1, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại: 063 3551 551


*
Khách sạn Đại Lợi*
Địa chỉ: 3 Bùi Thị Xuân, 2, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại: 063 3821 106

*Khách sạn Ngọc Lan*
Địa chỉ: Số 42 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Phường 1, Đà Lạt
Địa chỉ: 063 3838838
Ngoài ra các bạn có thể tham khảo thêm danh sách khách sạn Đà Lạt *tại đây*.

*Món gì đặc sản ở Đà Lạt? Ăn ở đâu?
*
_Ăn sáng_
Một số món ăn sáng đặc sản và được yêu thích tại Đà Lạt:

Mì Quảng: Ăn mì quảng ngon thì các bạn nên đến đường Nhà ChungBún Bò Huế: quán bà già tóc bạc ở 37 Hùng Vương rất nổi tiếng với món mì này.Phở Trang: số 3 Bùi Thị XuânBún bò O Công: đường Phù Đổng Thiên VươngBánh canh Xuân An: số 15 Nhà ChungNem nướng bà Nghĩa – 4  Bùi Thị Xuân


_Ăn Trưa_
Các bạn có thể tham khảo một số nhà hàng bình dân ăn khá ngon mà giá lại phải chăng dưới đây:

Cơm niêu Hương Trà trên đường Nguyễn Thái HọcCơm Vĩnh Lợi trên đường 3 tháng 2Cơm niêu, cơm đập Nam Đô, địa chỉ 6 Nguyễn Thị Minh KhaiCơm tấm trên đường Hai Bà TrưngLẩu bò Thanh Tân trên đường Nguyễn Thị Định
Về thịt rừng ở Đà Lạt bạn có thể ghé những chỗ sau :

Nhà hàng Nhật Ly:  Phan đình PhùngNhà hàng Thiên Hương 1 và 2: Bùi Thị XuânQuán Thông reo: đường vào thung lũng vàngQuán Tư Loan: đường Hai Bà TrưngQuán 14 Yersin – Quán Hương Đồng: đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh




_Ăn Tối_


Lẩu bò Thanh Tân – đường Nguyễn Thị Định,Lẩu bò Hạnh – đường Bùi Thị XuânLẩu cá hồi và Lẩu bò – khu Ba Toa đường 2 tháng 2Miến Gà Nga cuối đường Nguyễn Chí ThanhHải sản tươi sống Anh Đức: đường 3 tháng 2
*Đến Đà Lạt đi chơi ở đâu?
*
_Đồi Mộng Mơ_
Đồi mộng mơ là một khuôn viên giải trí với rất nhiều hoa tươi và cây cảnh xanh mướt quanh năm. Đây là địa điểm lý tưởng để chụp ảnh, đi bộ thư giãn hoặc hẹn hò.

_
Thung lũng tình yêu_
Thung lũng Tình yêu nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt chừng 5km về phía bắc, Thung lũng tình yêu chìm sâu bên sườn đồi với những rừng thông quanh năm xanh biếc.



Nơi đây được trang trí với rất nhiều tượng đá, xích đu, hoa tươi… Là nơi rất thú vị dành cho các cặp đôi đến nghỉ trăng mật tại Đà Lạt.

_Hồ Than Thở_
Hồ Than Thở nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 6km về phía đông, theo trục đường Quang Trung – Hồ Xuân Hương.



Đến thăm nơi đây, du khách sẽ được đi thuyền ngắm cảnh trên hồ và nghe kể về những truyền thuyết cảm động về tình yêu tại nơi đây.

_Các Dinh I, II, III_
*Dinh I*: Theo đường Trần Hưng Đạo đến ngã 3 Trại Hầm rồi rẽ phải đi tiếp đường Trần Quang Diệu, du khách sẽ đến được Dinh I, nơi mà sau khi người Pháp trở lại nắm quyền (1948) và lập Hoàng Triều Cương Thổ (1950), vua Bảo Đại đã dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và nơi làm việc cho các quan chức trong “lãnh thổ” của mình.
*Dinh II*: Dinh II là dinh thự mùa hè của Toàn quyền Decoux, hay còn gọi là dinh Toàn quyền, là nơi ở và làm việc của Decoux vào mùa hè hàng năm, từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10.
Tọa lạc trên một ngọn đồi thông rợp bóng ở độ cao 1.540m trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo, cách trung tâm Đà Lạt 2km về hướng Đông-Nam. Dinh 2 được xây dựng từ năm 1933 là một tòa lâu đài tráng lệ gồm 25 phòng được bài trí cực kỳ sang trọng. Đứng ở nơi đây, du khách có thể nhìn thấy hồ Xuân Hương cách xa chừng 1km thấp thoáng qua những tán lá thông.
*Dinh III*: là tên gọi để chỉ biệt thự nghỉ hè của vua Bảo Đại, vị hoàng đế cuối cùng của triều Nguyễn đồng thời cũng là vị hoàng đế cuối cùng của các triều đại phong kiến Việt Nam. Sau này khi người Pháp đưa Bảo Đại trở lại nắm quyền từ năm 1948 rồi thành lập “Hoàng triều Cương Thổ” vào năm 1950, nơi đây còn được gọi là Biệt điện Quốc trưởng. Được xây dựng từ năm 1933 gồm 25 phòng, Dinh 3 là một tòa dinh thự vô cùng trang nhã, gắn mình trong khung cảnh thơ mộng của một đồi thông ở độ cao 1539m trên đường Triệu Việt Vương, cách trung tâm Đà Lạt chừng 2km về hướng Tây-Nam.

_Hồ Xuân Hương_
Hồ Xuân Hương là một hồ đẹp nằm giữa trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt. Xung quanh hồ có rừng thông và các bãi cỏ, vườn hoa. Đây là địa điểm du khách ưa thích đi dạo bộ hoặc xe ngựa khi đến tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Hồ Xuân Hương là hồ nhân tạo, rộng chừng 5km. Hồ có hình trăng lưỡi liềm kéo dài gần 7 km đi qua nhiều địa danh du lịch của thành phố Đà Lạt như: Vườn hoa thành phố, Công viên Lê Nin, Đồi Cù,…



Ngoài ra còn một số địa danh nuổi tiếng khác như: Hồ suối vàng, Thác Pongour, Thác Hang Cọp, Thác Cam Ly, Thác Đamb’ri, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, Nhà Thờ Gà Con, Đồi Cù, Núi langbiang, Ga Đà lạt…

----------


## dung89

Thác cuối là thác gì đấy add ơi
Đẹp mê hồn vậy

----------

